# Corol tutorial



## Flap (3. November 2004)

*Corel tutorial*

Guten Tag ,

Ich wollte mal fragen , ob wer gute Corel Draw tutorials hat oder kennt...
leider finde ich über google keine :_(
Ich bedanke mich schon im vorraus!

mfg

FLap


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. November 2004)

Das könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass das Programm Cor*e*l Draw
heißt und nicht, wie angegeben Corol...  ;-]


----------



## Flap (3. November 2004)

oh tut mir Leid :-(
nee in der Suchmaschine hab ich das schon richtig eingeben 
war mit den Gedanken wo anders beim eintragen meines Betrags


----------

